# Trivia 12/21



## luckytrim (Dec 21, 2019)

trivia 12/21
DID YOU KNOW...
Jeannette Rankin, the U. S. representative from Montana, was  the only member
of Congress who voted against declaring war on  Japan.-


1. Strange Words are These ; EXPOSTULATE
  a. - Reason with (somebody) for the purpose of  dissuasion
  b. - A slow or gradual disappearance
  c. - Do something that one considers to be below one's  dignity
  d. - Obtain through intimidation
2. In the Christmas tune, how many pipers were piping  ?
3. Name That Sitcom ;
Judd Hirsch, Danny De Vito, Tony Danza, Marilu Henner,  Christopher Lloyd, 
and Carol Kane...
4. Who was the original band that sang the 1973 hit song "The  Joker"?
5. If I wanted to make a pilgrimage to Mecca, to which country  would I need 
to travel?
6. What movie star made headlines in 1958 when her 14 year-old  daughter 
stabbed her lover to death?
  a. - Jayne Mansfield
  b. - Betty Grable
  c. - Lauren Hutton
  d. - Lana Turner
7. What's the name given to the larval stage of the common  house fly ?
8. What is a cat commonly called when it has extra digits on  its paws?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Americans drink more Coke products than any other country in  the world...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - 11
3. 'Taxi'
4. Steve Miller Band
5. Saudi Arabia
6. - d
7. Maggot
8. Polydactyl

CRAP !!
Mexicans drink more Coke products than any other country in  the world.
Mexicans drink about 745 Coke products per year. Americans  drink about 401
Coke products a year


----------

